# WTS Pro painted SM ary (DA, SW)



## thebrushlegion

Pro studio painted Space Marines + Dark Angels + Space Wolves army for sale.
750£ for whole lot
300£ SM part
300£ DA part
300£ SW part

No trades, no spiltting into smaller parts than written above.

This army won many tournaments and painting competitions.
Space Marine detachment contains 4 squads of 5 bikers. In each squad there is a sergant with meltabomb and combi-grav gun and 2 bikers with grav guns. Grav guns and meltabombs are magnetized.

There are also 2 beautifully converted models of Grand masters on bikes. They both have storm schields. One is carrying a Power Fist, and a second have a Thunderhammer.

Army also includes a Space Marine Stormtalon Gunship, with is also magnetized, for easier caring and storage.

Dark Angels detachment contains 2 Darkshrouds models, Samael Grand Master of the Ravenwing, 5 Black Knights including Ravenwing Apothecary witch Ravenwing Grenade Launcher. There are also 2 Librarians on bikes, one of them is a beautifull conversion, and 5 scouts models with sniper rifles.

Space Wolfs detachment is a perfect Champions of Fenris detachment, and contains 2 servitors, 8 Fenrisian Wolfs, 2 for every Wolf Lord. And of course 4 great conversions of Wolf Lords on Thunderwolfs, In form of a Great Werewolfs in Power Armours, each one with a Storm Shield and Power Fist. There ara also 5 Space Wolves Grey Hunters, one with magnetized weapons(Bolter, Flamer,Plasma gun) and 3 Space Wolves Rune Priest

All models are beautifully painted by professional studio , and will be send in a Safe&Sound Box, which will be put into another box for a safe trip to a new owner.


----------

